# Cerakote



## outside13 (Jan 12, 2014)

I saw this product from another post, I have a brand new recoil operated A-5 and was thinking that this would be nice to have applied  to, any idea as to cost to have this done, thx.


----------



## SGaither (Jan 12, 2014)

I had a rifle done: barrel, receiver, bolt, trigger guard and scope mount. It was $120. I imagine you're looking at between $100-$150, depending upon the color(s) you want.


----------



## outside13 (Jan 12, 2014)

thanks, did you disassemble the gun yourself, and do you like it better than a dip?


----------



## SGaither (Jan 12, 2014)

No, the shop took it apart and put it back together and even bore sighted my scope. When I picked it up they even let me shoot in their indoor range to sight it back in for no charge.
I choose the flat black as the scope and stock, hogue overmold, are  OD green. The reason I chose Cerakote is I was sitting in my stand one day while it was raining on and off and I was watching the surface rust accumulate before my eyes. I immediately started searching for options to prevent this and Cerakote seemed to be the best, long term solution I was looking for. I was lucky since the shop that did it is about 9 miles from my house.
Good luck with your choice as there are many different colors to choose from and even patterns.


----------



## outside13 (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks, I'm  leaning towards black as well, nothing fancy, just have'nt used gun because I feel it's too nice looking, I guess I would rather do the cerakote on it than buy a new gun altogether, just don't know if they can do it to wood and have the same kind of durability as a synthetic stock, if you could recommend someone that does this, I would appreciate it, you can pm me if you prefer, thx again.


----------



## cmshoot (Jan 12, 2014)

Here's 2 shops that I use regularly for Cerakote, they're both fantastic. 

Spartan Armory in Dawsonville 770-655-5324

Accurate Ordnance in Winder 678-219-0096


----------



## outside13 (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks cmshoot, I will give them a call.


----------



## HOBO (Jan 14, 2014)

....  How about southeast Georgia???  Does anyone know who does Cerakoting in this area.....

I had a rifle custom built  by Tim McWhorter over in Doerun, GA....  He talked me into having it Cerakoted and it is some of the best money that I've ever spent....  My Cerakoted custom rifle requires less maintenance than my stainless steel rifles...

------------<" ){{{{><


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jan 14, 2014)

There is a new shop in Dallas, GA called Dobbs Defense.  They just opened and are advertising same day Cerakote for a limited time.

The owner is a solid guy and I plan on them doing a Mauser barreled action for me.


----------



## biker13 (Jan 14, 2014)

Owner at Dobbs is a guy named Brian.Really good people there.


----------



## bowhunter59 (Feb 28, 2014)

In southeast GA check out Collier Rifles near Millen Ga. for ceracote services.  Does a good job. Have had several firearms done myself and am totally satisfied with the work.


----------

